# (Suche) PG615



## laserdj (5 Januar 2006)

Moin Moin,
Wie oben im titel schon steht suche ich eine BE615 Handsteuergerät!
Wenn jemand sowas inner ecke rumliegen hat oder zuviel hat und möchte es günstig abgeben so solle er sich bei mir doch bitte melden 

MFG JEns

Edit:
Da hat sich ein fehlerteufel eingeschliechen...undzwar suche ich ein PG615
  
Man möge mir den fehler verzeihen!Hoffe das sowas jemand im Lager oder so liegen hat und es nicht mehr brauch 

Jens


----------



## laserdj (5 Januar 2006)

Okay....Kann geschlossen werden habe ein PG 615 Bekommen!

Dann kann es bald als programieren gehen!

Gruss Jens


----------

